# Simulas UJT con multisim...



## kristianus (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola colegas, mi consulta pasa por que no pillo un transistor ujt en el simulador multisim..
no creo haber buscado mal, pero si es asi...avisenme..
o si alguna sabe de allgun simulador que incorpore un ujt. se lo agradeceria enormemente..
saludos, compañeros.[/b][/i]


----------



## Ariel23 (Mar 13, 2010)

yo tampoco lo encuenteo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

Al final del listado de tipos de transistores se encuentran los UJT, solo hay 2, 2N6027 y 2N6028


----------

